

Ask HN: [scribd] vs. [pdf]? - siromoney

I submitted http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.langner.com&#x2F;en&#x2F;wp-content&#x2F;uploads&#x2F;2013&#x2F;11&#x2F;To-kill-a-centrifuge.pdf and [scribd] was added to the title. Is this a thing?
======
himal
Yes, it is.You'll also notice that [scribd] is pointed to scribd.com .If i'm
not wrong, scribd is a YC funded company.

------
jaachan
scribd links are (automatically?) added for PDF links, it's a site that
displays PDF as HTML.

